# Clamoroso Ronaldo: al Newcastle, se va in CL.



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Gennaio 2023)

Come direbbe De Sica : "' 'na cafonata pazzescaaa!"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2023)

il Newcastle ha già trovato il modo di aggirare il Fair Play..un bel prestito di 1 anno e 80% stipendio pagato e via..avranno chiesto la consulenza a Paratici


----------



## Swaitak (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


quindi con Investcorp ci beccavamo Ronaldo, buono a sapersi


----------



## Dexter (3 Gennaio 2023)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi con Investcorp ci beccavamo Ronaldo, buono a sapersi


Eh ma dopo il bilancio andava a farsi benedire e non avremo potuto investire... (come stiamo facendo... )


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Che al mercato mio padre comprò...
Altro infallibile "sistema" bloccato dal Fair Play Finanziario. Grandi!


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


ah, ecco come aggirare il ffp


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


Meglio i conti a posto con Origi che gli escamotage e CR7 in rosa...


----------



## Gamma (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


Questa clausola, se confermata, farebbe perdere punti a C. Ronaldo.

Se fosse vero, si mostrerebbe come la scelta sia stata meramente economica, perché se il Newcastle è in mezzo a questa faccenda vuol dire che accetterebbe di buon grado avere Ronaldo in squadra... quindi non è andato in Arabia perché nessuno lo voleva o per ritirarsi dal grande calcio, ma solo per soldi, altrimenti avrebbe potuto accettare 10/15 mln (per dire) dal Newcastle e giocare direttamente lì.

Sì, so bene che 200 mln non sono 15, ma per me qui soldi lui li avrebbe potuti guadagnare anche a 40 anni se avesse voluto provare quest'esperienza in Arabia...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.



CR7 non si rassegna al fatto che la sua carriera da calciatore è giunta quasi al termine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Questa clausola, se confermata, farebbe perdere punti a C. Ronaldo.
> 
> *Se fosse vero, si mostrerebbe come la scelta sia stata meramente economica, perché se il Newcastle è in mezzo a questa faccenda vuol dire che* accetterebbe di buon grado avere Ronaldo in squadra... quindi non è andato in Arabia perché nessuno lo voleva o per ritirarsi dal grande calcio, ma solo per soldi, altrimenti avrebbe potuto accettare 10/15 mln (per dire) dal Newcastle e giocare direttamente lì.
> 
> Sì, so bene che 200 mln non sono 15, ma per me qui soldi lui li avrebbe potuti guadagnare anche a 40 anni se avesse voluto provare quest'esperienza in Arabia...



Sarebbe veramente una scelta intelligente e molto furba, dopo 6 mesi rientrerebbe nell'Europa che conta con la squadra più ricca al mondo (NewCastle) 
Squadra che in caso di accesso alla CL farebbe fuoco e fiamme sul mercato.


----------



## Gamma (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe veramente una scelta intelligente e molto furba, dopo 6 mesi rientrerebbe nell'Europa che conta con la squadra più ricca al mondo (NewCastle)
> Squadra che in caso di accesso alla CL farebbe fuoco e fiamme sul mercato.


Nulla da dire a riguardo, ma per un giocatore che per quasi 20 anni è stato esempio di grande mentalità vincente, affidarsi ad altri giocatori per raggiungere la Champions non è il massimo...

Soprattutto considerato che nel mentre sarà impegnato nel campionato arabo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire a riguardo, ma per un giocatore che per quasi 20 anni è stato esempio di grande mentalità vincente, affidarsi ad altri giocatori per raggiungere la Champions non è il massimo...
> 
> Soprattutto considerato che nel mentre sarà impegnato nel campionato arabo



Impegnato, che parolone 
Farà allenamento lungo di 6 mesi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire a riguardo, ma per un giocatore che per quasi 20 anni è stato esempio di grande mentalità vincente, affidarsi ad altri giocatori per raggiungere la Champions non è il massimo...
> 
> *Soprattutto considerato che nel mentre sarà impegnato nel campionato arabo *



Al massimo sarà impegnato a contare i soldi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


fosse vero significherebbe che anche loro di calcio capiscono na mazza.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2023)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse vero significherebbe che anche* loro di calcio capiscono na mazza.*



Hai dubbi al riguardo? A loro per me interessa “il circo”.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Questa clausola, se confermata, farebbe perdere punti a C. Ronaldo.
> 
> Se fosse vero, si mostrerebbe come la scelta sia stata meramente economica, perché se il Newcastle è in mezzo a questa faccenda vuol dire che accetterebbe di buon grado avere Ronaldo in squadra... quindi non è andato in Arabia perché nessuno lo voleva o per ritirarsi dal grande calcio, ma solo per soldi, altrimenti avrebbe potuto accettare 10/15 mln (per dire) dal Newcastle e giocare direttamente lì.
> 
> Sì, so bene che 200 mln non sono 15, ma per me qui soldi lui li avrebbe potuti guadagnare anche a 40 anni se avesse voluto provare quest'esperienza in Arabia...


è il contrario. adesso non sono in CL e nessun club che fa la CL lo voleva.
da qui ha scelto i soldi come scappatoia.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Cristiano Ronaldo è a Riad: oggi alle 17 italiane la presentazione da parte dell’Al Nassr. Nel contratto di CR7 ci sarebbe una clausola: potrebbe andare in prestito al Newcastle se il club inglese (di proprietà saudita) si qualificasse per la Champions.


Speriamo nn si qualifichi. I soldi so pezzi e core


----------



## Marilson (5 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe veramente una scelta intelligente e molto furba, dopo 6 mesi rientrerebbe nell'Europa che conta con la squadra più ricca al mondo (NewCastle)
> Squadra che in caso di accesso alla CL farebbe fuoco e fiamme sul mercato.



c'e' solo un piccolo problema. Non si qualificheranno MAI nella vita


----------

